
Waymo’s Big Ambitions Slowed by Tech Trouble - MBCook
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/waymos-big-ambitions-slowed-by-tech-trouble?shared=4596b7125469ea51
======
MBCook
Twitter thread from the writer summarizing some of the issues:

[https://twitter.com/amir/status/1034442936774258688](https://twitter.com/amir/status/1034442936774258688)

